# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى شروحات :  شروحات تفليش الانيق neffos

## salihmob

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
اليوم حنتكلم عن شروحات خاص بالهاتف الانيق  neffos 
الشرح حيكون لطريقة التفليش وكلما يخص الهاتف   
متطلبات العمل:
بطاقة SD موثوقه 
بطاريه مشحونه    
نبداء العمل علي بركه الله  
اولا الدخول للسبوت لتحميل جميع فلاشات الهاتف المتوفره   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
صوره للموديلات المدعومه        
اختيار الموديل     *

----------


## salihmob

نغلق الهاتف ونقوم بتركيب ال sd   
ندخل الهاتف وضع الريكفري     
نختار ال sd لاختيار الفلاشه   
نختار الفلاشه        
ريستارت للهاتف ومبروك علي التفليش      
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم_

----------


## mohammedali

مشكوور اخي

----------


## azertyu2

شكرا جزيلا  :Wink:

----------

